# Just lost my girl ...



## NIKKI NOODLES (Jun 24, 2010)

I just lost my girl Nikki to Hemangiosarcoma on Friday 11/14 ... Having a hard time with this ... She had no chance ... No symptoms ... Fine on Thursday and gone on Friday ... I'm lost

I was powerless


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that, it must be devastating. I wish that I could offer more comfort.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

I am so sorry---you are in my prayers :-(


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss (hugs)


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

NIKKI NOODLES said:


> I just lost my girl Nikki to Hemangiosarcoma on Friday 11/14 ... Having a hard time with this ... She had no chance ... No symptoms ... Fine on Thursday and gone on Friday ... I'm lost
> 
> I was powerless


Yes, I know so well... My boy Cesar was okay on Saturday (a year ago this month), then seemed a bit punky Sunday am, and gone by 5 that night. So sudden. On Saturday he was charging around playing, kicking up his heels like a colt--Sunday, his life draining as he lay in my arms, vet trying to prep him for surgery. My heart goes out to you, it is not fair, is it. Not at all.

Susan


----------



## jrennie15 (May 14, 2014)

Aw, I'm so sorry to hear that. Hugs to you


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hemangio onset can be very sudden and surprising. Take good care -- try to remember all of the good times you shared.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your pain and sorrow. Hopefully you will be able to take some solace in remembering how wonderful of a life you two had together.


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

My thoughts are with you,so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

I am so sorry <hugs>


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm sure you are trying to make the best of if by thinking, "at least she didn't suffer long". it must still hurt dreadfully. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sometimes our lives are touched by gentle friends who only stay for a while, but remain forever in our hearts. I am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What an awful empty gap, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

It is a terrible silent disease. I am sorry for your loss of Nikki


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So sorry for your loss....RIP Nikki.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so very sorry. So many of us have lost our beloved dogs from this silent killer. My Remo was chasing deer on a Sunday and dead from this disease four days later. It is so unfair.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am truly very sorry for your loss


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss!!! we are all here for you!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I am so sorry for the sudden loss of your beautiful Nikki. There are many of us here, I call it the club nobody wants to belong to.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I lost my Tessa Dec 20th the same way, and suspected hemangiosarcoma. I'm still crushed. One day at a time, truly.


----------



## helo_jumper (Nov 25, 2014)

Saw your post. Ironically and sadly I also lost my Nikki recently and also suspect hemangiosarcoma. As was case with other posters, it came out of blue. I actually called her dogsitter only a week before she passed to comment on how well she was doing. So, unfortunately, you aren't alone.
Alan


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. I know from experience how difficult it is to lose them so suddenly. But, and I don't know if I should say this, there is something really good about going so quickly and the lack of suffering both mentally and physically, don't you think?


----------

